# halloween jokes



## Kyna Mavies (Oct 30, 2014)

does anyone have any good halloween jokes?


----------



## friv4school (Jan 25, 2015)

Listen it very nice! thank! i like halloween jokes!


----------



## HalloweenJokes (Jul 26, 2013)

Have a couple over at halloweenjokes.com


----------

